
Ask HN: How much do you sleep at night? - nabaraz
How many hours of sleep do you average a night? How do you feel it affects your work plus non-work life?
======
SixSigma
Every night I try to be in bed for 10:30pm, sometimes this drifts to and
beyond 11 (but not often). Hardly ever past midnight.

My alarm goes off at 6am but I am usually awake from say 5am - when it is
light, the alarm is just for reference really, not to wake me. My breakfast
porridge cooks on a timer to be ready at 6am which encourages me to get up but
it will keep warm so I don't rush, I take an hour for breakfast.

I don't sleep through, I usually go to the toilet about 3:30am, sometimes 1am.

Is that enough detail :)

I used to work until 4am and sleep half the day but I chose to shift to this
circadian rhythm based pattern and not a stressful rush and I feel much better
for it.

------
genystartup
Found that 6.5 hours is perfect for me. I sleep at like midnight and snore my
way to 6:30am when my alarm goes off. In that 6.5hr period, I don't wake up at
all. I then go to the gym for about and hour and listen to music just doing
nothing for 15-30mins before I start planning for work.

~~~
georgerobinson
Impressive! How do you motivate yourself to go to the gym every morning? I
tend to run in the evenings which is really nice now that the sun doesn't set
until at least 9pm.

I really can't cope on less than 8 hours of sleep for extended lengths of
time. It completely wears me down and I get tired and ill. Usually what
happens is that when I get up at say 6:30am I am completely exhausted by
7:30pm. If I get up a bit later I can usually function until at least 10:00pm.

------
MalcolmDiggs
If I'm working-out regularly (cardio or strength training), I need the full 8
hours. If I'm just coding all day/night (to meet a deadline for example) and
ignoring my health, I can average 4 hours without much of an issue.

------
LanceHaynie
Never enough, last night I went to sleep around 1AM and was back up at 7AM;
that is a good average for me. I am worthless until about 11AM but I have kids
so I don't really have a choice if I want to get anything done.

------
staunch
Around 8 hours. I don't bother even trying to write code unless I'm fully
rested, which took me years to learn. Sleep is productivity.

------
floor__
6 - 7hours usually. I wish I got a full 8hours.

------
Joona
6-7 hours, but I would like to sleep 8-9 hours.

------
Varkiil
between 6 and 8 hours. Every evening I ask myself wether I should do more
today or tomorrow... I'm always wrong...

------
pawn
4-6 hours

I drink coffee all day long to compensate.

------
Jeremy1026
About 8 Su-Th, about 9 on F-Sa

------
Enindu
10-12 hours

